# New GSD Agility Invitational at the Nationals!



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Helen Gleason announced that there will be an Educational Seminar consisting of the Agility Invitational which will include the top 20 Agility Dogs based on AKC Rankings, at the National on Wednesday, October 13, 2010 in the main ring immediately following the Futurity/ Maturity finals. Judge: Lisa Rieves. Invitations will be sent in July 2010. Top 20 respondents will compete as teams. Only AKC registered German Shepherd Dogs will receive invitations. Agility Chairperson, Dan Weiss; Asst. Agility Chairperson, Bob Jeffers; Educational Chairperson/ Event Hospitality Chairperson, Helen Gleason





> If the dog is in the top 20 for AKC then the team will be invited. If the dog is a GSD rescue with an ILP or PAL then the dog is eligible to compete. Must have the points though


People need to join the gsdca.org so you can come and have a say!!!


----------

